# General > PC & Console Gaming >  laptop for sale

## spaceshipone

compaq laptop for sale not sure on the specs of it but there is a few keys missing and needs a new os
pm me with a price as i have no idea seeing as its not working

----------


## Alrock

What's the Model?

----------


## spaceshipone

all i know is it's a compaq presario i don't know anything else about it

----------


## Alrock

There should be a label on the back which will have the model number on it...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compaq_Presario

How much you looking for it?

----------


## spaceshipone

don't think its worth much if you give a price i'll more than likely be happy with it

----------


## Alrock

£10.00.....?

----------


## spaceshipone

that'll do just fine

----------


## Alrock

Where are you then?

----------


## spaceshipone

sorry for the late reply, been busy with moving. im at 11a ormlie road

----------

